# Saddleback: Worship can be Anything



## Robin (Jan 18, 2006)

A young drama/worship leader asks the question: is drama considered worship?

Here are excerpts to a lengthy answer from Saddleback drama director, Jeremy Barnes:

First, let´s deal with the question, "œIs drama a form of Worship?" Worship can be a slippery word to define with everyone having a slightly different viewpoint. I like to start with a very basic definition: Worship is glorifying. When we worship God, we are glorifying him, extolling his virtues, praising his name, and thanking him for his works. In numerous places in Scripture (1 Cor. 10:31, Col. 3:17, Col. 3:23, just to name a few) we are told that we should glorify God no matter what we do, including eating and drinking! If anything we do can glorify God (and who would have thought that eating a hamburger could be glorifying?) then everything we do can glorify God; that includes drama. In Chapter 8 of The Purpose Driven Life, Rick Warren specifically says, "œWorship is far more than music."

Since worship really *can be anything*, it´s not the action that defines worship. Worship is an attitude and a focus. When our focus is on God, and when our attitude is one of praise, then we are worshipping. You can worship at any time, in any way, so long as you do it for the glory of God. So, drama is worship so long as the focus and attitude are right. 

(He then explains how to persuade church leaders to embrace drama as worship, if non-supportive...)

Now, if any of those questions above come back negative "“ your worship pastor does not see drama as worship, the church leadership does not support it, etc. "“ then you have a whole different issue. If that´s the case then start by reading the chapters on worship in The Purpose Driven Life (chapters 8-14). Getting your leadership to be open to new worship styles can be a daunting task, but it´s one that´s well worth the time and effort.

(source reference: http://www.purposedriven.com/en-US/WorshipCommunity/Drama/drama_dec.htm)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh Brother


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> we are told that we should glorify God no matter what we do, including eating and drinking! If anything we do can glorify God (and who would have thought that eating a hamburger could be glorifying?)



Hmmm...he forgot to mention the Sam Adams!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 18, 2006)

"Now, if any of those questions above come back negative "“ your worship pastor does not see drama as worship, the church leadership does not support it, etc. "“ then you have a whole different issue. If that´s the case then start by reading the chapters on worship in The Purpose Driven Life (chapters 8-14). *Getting your leadership to be open to new worship styles can be a daunting task, but it´s one that´s well worth the time and effort."*

Oh, my! Can you imagine this?

Not only are people supposed to bug and annoy the pastor and elders with THEIR OWN IDEAS of what worship should be (and they're encouraged to keep doing it UNTIL they finally change to your liking!), but the first thing to do is go straight to the PDL, because after all, its the authoritative textbook on Worship and the Christian life!


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alwaysreforming_
> Not only are people supposed to bug and annoy the pastor and elders with THEIR OWN IDEAS of what worship should be (and they're encouraged to keep doing it UNTIL they finally change to your liking!), but *the first thing to do is go straight to the PDL, because after all, its the authoritative textbook on Worship and the Christian life!*



And what I put in bold type is part of the problem with PDL...it becoming the authority over the Word with some professing Christians. Ain't gonna happen with this countified Baptist boy!! Frankly, I'll fight tooth and nail with any church that I'm a member of before that will happen!


----------



## daveb (Jan 18, 2006)

> Since worship really can be anything, it´s not the action that defines worship. Worship is an attitude and a focus.



Perhaps I _feel_ most worshipful when playing video games at home on Sunday morning. Can I do that?


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daveb_
> 
> 
> > Since worship really can be anything, it´s not the action that defines worship. Worship is an attitude and a focus.
> ...



I don't the promoters of PD would say that, but that could be one logical conclusion to their theories.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Robin_
> Since worship really *can be anything*, it´s not the action that defines worship.



_40 Days of Beer-Drinking_

99 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 99 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 98 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 98 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 98 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 97 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 97 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 97 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 96 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 96 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 96 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 95 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 95 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 95 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 94 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 94 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 94 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 93 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 93 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 93 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 92 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 92 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 92 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 91 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 91 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 91 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 90 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 90 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 90 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 89 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 89 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 89 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 88 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 88 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 88 bottles of beer, take one down pass it around, 87 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 87 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 87 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 86 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 86 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 86 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 85 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 85 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 85 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 84 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 84 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 84 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 83 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 83 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 83 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 82 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 82 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 82 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 81 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 81 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 81 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 80 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 80 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 80 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 79 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 79 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 79 Bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 78 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 78 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 78 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 77 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 77 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 77 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 76 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 76 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 76 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 75 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 75 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 75 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 74 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 74 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 74 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 73 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 73 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 73 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 72 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 72 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 72 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 71 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 71 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 71 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 70 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 70 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 70 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 69 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 69 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 69 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 68 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 68 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 68 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 67 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 67 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 67 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 66 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 66 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 66 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 65 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 65 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 65 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 64 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 64 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 64 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 63 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 63 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 63 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 62 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 62 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 62 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 61 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 61 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 61 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 60 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 60 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 60 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 59 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 59 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 59 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 58 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 58 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 58 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 57 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 57 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 57 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 56 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 56 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 56 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 55 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 55 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 55 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 54 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 54 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 54 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 53 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 53 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 53 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 52 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 52 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 52 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 51 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 51 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 51 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 50 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 50 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 50 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 49 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 49 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 49 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 48 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 48 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 48 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 47 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 47 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 47 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 46 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 46 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 46 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 45 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 45 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 45 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 44 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 44 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 44 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 43 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 43 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 43 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 42 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 42 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 42 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 41 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 41 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 41 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 40 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 40 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 40 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 39 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 39 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 39 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 38 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 38 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 38 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 37 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 37 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 37 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 36 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 36 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 36 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 35 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 35 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 35 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 34 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 34 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 34 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 33 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 33 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 33 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 32 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 32 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 32 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 31 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 31 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 31 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 30 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 30 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 30 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 29 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 29 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 29 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 28 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 28 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 28 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 27 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 27 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 27 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 26 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 26 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 26 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 25 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 25 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 25 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 24 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 24 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 24 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 23 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 23 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 23 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 22 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 22 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 22 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 21 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 21 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 21 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 20 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 20 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 20 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 19 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 19 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 19 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 18 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 18 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 18 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 17 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 17 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 17 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 16 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 16 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 16 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 15 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 15 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 15 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 14 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 14 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 14 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 13 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 13 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 13 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 12 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 12 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 12 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 11 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 11 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 11 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 10 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 10 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 10 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 9 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 9 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 9 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 8 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 8 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 8 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 7 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 7 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 7 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 6 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 6 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 6 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 5 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 5 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 5 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 4 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 4 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 4 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 3 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 3 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 3 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 2 bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 2 Bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 2 bottles of beer, take one down, pass it around, 1 bottle of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall. 1 Bottle of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall, 1 bottle of beer, take one down, pass it around, no more bottles of Purpose-Driven beer on the wall.

That is some serious worship!!


----------



## alwaysreforming (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I'm edified!

100 verses of that is a LONG time to hold one's arms in the air though.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 18, 2006)

We do have creative minds here! Creative PURITAN minds!!


----------



## jfschultz (Jan 18, 2006)

This PD and SS stuff reminds me of a song from a musical back in the 60's... "Let me entertain you, let me make you smile." The worst part is that worship in this mold is probably just as edifying as the performance of person being portrayed in the musical.


----------



## gwine (Jan 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> We do have creative minds here! Creative PURITAN minds!!



And I'll bet a computer did the beer song. But why didn't it start with *40* bottles of Purpose-drivern beer?


----------

